# Maple flooring finish suggestions



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Just had the maple floors screened and I'm looking to apply a new layer of finish. ANy suggestions as far as brand, composition, etc? Is a quality water based poly the best choice? Previously has had a moisture cure finish applied and that is a very tough finish, but the moisture cure has been tough to find locally.


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I need to look into that again myself.
I had previously used a product from General Finishes.
It was called Royal Finish.
IIRC it was an oil & Urethane finish.
I did learn one thing, This time I am not going with a Gloss finish. It reflects too much sun into your eyes. It shows off every speck of dust and scratches.

I won't be doing mine till near end of summer so I will subscribe to this thread and watch what you have to say.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

is Fabulon

used for bowling alleys.

I have several large dogs and nothing hold up better to scratches.

Fabulon is hard to find in MI now. Still sold in Ontario, (and by a certain store near Grosse Pte !!)

http://www.lewiscontractorsales.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=fabulon


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

FIJI said:


> is Fabulon
> 
> used for bowling alleys.
> 
> ...


DO you have experience with this product? Is it going to be worth the leg work to try to find it?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

its the only thing I'll use

just make sure to have lots of ventilation when applying. It does stink


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Have any you want to sell?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.lewiscontractorsales.com...de=2957&Category_Code=fabulon&Product_Count=0


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I wouldn't use water based floor finish!

I've got oil base through most of the house but about four years ago I removed the carpet in the family room and refinished the hardwood in that room. I used a water based finish. All I can say is that it doesn't hold up well at all! I'll never use it again.

I've never worked with Fabulon but it's supposed to be the best. I don't know where you're located but if you're in the metro Detroit area, check with Crandall-Worthington. They're on Woodward Ave. in Ferndale. They carry Fabulon. 

Here's a link to their site:
http://www.crandallwc.com/products.php

I've refinished a lot of hardwood through the years and I've had very good results with the oil based products that you can get at Home Depot. They've always worked well for me and I've had no issues at all with them.

Oh yeah, I agree with staying away from glossy finishes on floor. They show EVERYTHING! I don't usually use anything but satin and it works well.

John


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

this stuff'll melt a plastic roller tray liner (and weld your contacts to your eyes)

dont ask how I know this 

FYI - it only stinks till it dries - no after smell once cured

make sure you use the lambswool applicators


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Mike,
I just did some checking and found that Quality Hardwoods of Michigan in Rochester Hills carries Fabulon too. They're off of Crooks just north of Auburn. Maybe next time you need some, this would be a more convenient place to pick it up.

http://www.qualityhardwood.com/access.php

John


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

You can also call *Professional Hardwood Distributors* they are located in Clinton Township on Groesbeck just south of M59 *(586-323-4955)* They have a good selection of oil based finishes.


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

oil based urethane will turn your maple yellow.Really,water is the way to go for maple..I would look at bona-kemi products.Beleive it or not,a good water is tougher..gonna cost more than fabulon,alot..


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have never seen nor do I believe any water based product is as good as any oil based product , even a bad one. The only ones pushing the water base are those who don't want the extra work of dealing with oil. Its just like any paint, it will never get as hard as oil. So there goes any durability.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm sitting in my family room right now. I stripped, stained, and applied a water based poly to it about three years ago I think. Maybe four TOPS. It looks like crap and needs to be redone. I'll be doing it over again but I'm going to wait a bit because I'm going to be removing a bunch of brick from my fireplace. I might as well wait until that's done. The rest of the floors in the house are oil based poly that I applied eleven years ago and it still looks almost as good as new. Guess what I'll be using in the family room. 

John


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

PLUMMER47 said:


> I have never seen nor do I believe any water based product is as good as any oil based product , even a bad one. The only ones pushing the water base are those who don't want the extra work of dealing with oil. Its just like any paint, it will never get as hard as oil. So there goes any durability.


You have never seen or used BonaKemi products then. You may want to check them out. 



plugjerker said:


> oil based urethane will turn your maple yellow.Really,water is the way to go for maple..I would look at bona-kemi products.Beleive it or not,a good water is tougher..gonna cost more than fabulon,alot..


I took plugjerker's suggestion several years ago and went with BonaKemi "Mega" waterborne finish on 1200 sq ft of natural rustic maple I had just installed. That is in one of my rental homes with a family of 5 in it and it looks just as good today as when I put it on. No odor, non-flammable, and extremely tough finish even in the kitchen! I would use it again in a heartbeat. A bit Pricey but worth every penny of it! :coolgleam

http://www.bona.com/en-gb/United-States/TopMenu/BonaSystem/Coatings/Finishes/

http://www.bona.com/en-gb/United-States/TopMenu/BonaSystem/Coatings/Finishes/Bona-Mega/


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

PLUMMER47 said:


> I have never seen nor do I believe any water based product is as good as any oil based product , even a bad one. The only ones pushing the water base are those who don't want the extra work of dealing with oil. Its just like any paint, it will never get as hard as oil. So there goes any durability.


Sorry, but you got this one backwards,Good water is tougher to apply,dries faster so less room for error..first coat will raise the grain,need at least 3 coats.Fact is,its tougher.

If it was oak,i would go with a good oil based,cheaper,easier to use,and i just like the look of it on oak and some other species.(ive got oil in my whole house)(dura-seal satin)

This guy is putting in maple..If you want your nice, light colored maple to quickly turn a yellow-amber color,like its been in a smokey bar for 20 years,put good oil based polyuretane on it,such as fabulon,or dura-seal.

If you are looking for a Really tough finish that will stay clear,and not yellow,go with a good water finish like bona-kemi,or basic-coatings,not talking about any home depot d.i.y. stuff.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

The top 2 water based finishes on the market are Bonakemi (Traffic) and Basic Coatings (Street Shoe). Yes they are pricey but its worth it a gallon of Bona Traffic will cost you around $75.00 

The Water/Oil argument has been going on since water based finishes where introduced. Just keep in mind that the oil finishes of today are not what they use to be. By this I mean the VOC laws have become so stringent that the oil based finishes of today are no where near as durable as they use to be and that's because they are "watered" down and it takes more and more coats to achieve that build up of durability. Look at the paint industry why do you think they put lead in paint because it was practically bullet proof and incredibly durable. 

There are some good oil products out there Hillyard, Duraseal, PoloPlaz, Fabulon, Glitza, Hartco and on and on. What most people like about water is the convenience. As a home owner or a contractor its nice when the finish dries in 2-3 hours and a 2nd coat can be applied the same day. With some oil products you have to wait 24hrs per coat so if you want 2 or 3 coats the days start to add up and nobody likes their house tore up any longer than it has to be.

Both water and oil smell but the oil seems to linger a little longer as for the color well that's a personal choice some like the clear look of water and some like the amber effect of oil keep in mind the species of wood will also play a role in how the finish product will look. Gloss, Semi-Gloss, Satin, Matte and Super Matte again personal choice. Good luck!


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

sylvan19 said:


> The Water/Oil argument has been going on since water based finishes where introduced. Just keep in mind that the oil finishes of today are not what they use to be. By this I mean the VOC laws have become so stringent that the oil based finishes of today are no where near as durable as they use to be and that's because they are "watered" down and it takes more and more coats to achieve that build up of durability. Look at the paint industry why do you think they put lead in paint because it was practically bullet proof and incredibly durable.


 
Actually, VOC regulations require LESS solvent. And most of those regulations do not apply to consumer products. The change in "oil" based paints is because of the availability of the natural plant oils used to make most of the resins. And urethane resins are becoming an import and rarely domestically produced any more. Then, throw in the fact that the solvents used are petroleum based and you see where the costs are coming from. Solvents are still much cheaper than resin, so yes, you are seeing the oil based products "watered down" to compete with water based products, which can be 65%+ water. 

The driving force behind lead and chrome based pigments was that they are cheap and great opacity. Didn't really make the paint much more durable. Just made it cover better and some colors did not fade as quickly.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

The driving force behind lead and chrome based pigments was that they are cheap and great opacity. Didn't really make the paint much more durable. Just made it cover better and some colors did not fade as quickly. 
You sure it didn't make the paint more durable...because I had too chew the hell out of those paint chips before I could eat them :lol::lol:
​


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL Todays paints are more like chewing gum. 

It's funny that kids are eating less lead these days, but seem to be getting stupider.


----------

